# Wicked Winter Returns!



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Grab your bibs and pull on your boots, weâ€™re bringing back Wicked Winter!

The 2016 edition of the Wicked Winter fishing tournament will target three species (Wahoo, Tuna & Swordfish) and runs from January 15th through April 14th. Weâ€™ll have side pots for each species, but the overall winner will be the boat with the highest 3 species aggregate stringer.

Side pots will pay out 100% to first and second place for heaviest fish. General Entry fees will cover tournament expenses, with all proceeds remaining going to the charity of choice for the Tournament Champion. Thatâ€™s right, the overall winner gets to pick the charity so get out there and fish for a cause!

Here are the rules:

1.Overall Wicked Winter Champion will be determined by the heaviest single fish of each tournament species, Wahoo, Tuna, and Swordfish. Heaviest aggregate weight wins. Teams do not have to weigh all 3 species to win. Individual fish pots pay 2 places to the heaviest 2 fish. 
2.Wahoo and tuna must be caught on conventional rod and reel as defined by the IGFA, no electric reels. Electric reels are permitted for swordfish. 
3.All anglers must have valid Texas saltwater fishing license, the vessel must have a valid HMS Angling permit, and all state and federal fishing regulations apply.
4.Tournament entrants are boats. No boat substitutions will be allowed, except in cases of a boat owner selling and buying a new boat or major mechanical breakdown, and either must be approved by tournament committee.
5.Boats may depart and fish from any Texas port, but must weigh fish by boat at Surfside Marina. 
6.Weigh ticket must be filled out and signed by Surfside Marina staff, and picture of fish with angler and on scale (with scale readout clearly visible) must be emailed to [email protected]. Official scale is the Surfside Marina hanging scale, not the STAR scale. 
7.No protests.
8.Fish must be weighed in by the boat in which they were caught. No transport of fish by vehicle is allowed, nor transfer of catch to another boat. 
9.In case of a tie, winner will be first fish weighed. 
10.Boats may begin fishing at 12:01 am January 15, 2016, and fishing ends at 11:59pm April 15, 2016. 
11.$500 General Entry Fee is mandatory for all tournament boats. General Entry Fees will be used to pay tournament expenses and General Entry winners will be awarded trophies only. Proceeds remaining after tournament expenses will be donated to Tournament Championâ€™s charity of choice (Winner may name any not-for-profit charity for which they do not receive any remuneration in any form or fashion).
12.All pots will pay 2 places, and will be split with 75% to 1st place and 25% to 2nd. Pots pay out 100%, no fee will be taken. 
13.Pot entry is non-refundable. 
14.Prize monies will be distributed by Saturday, April 18th, 2016. 
15.There is no entry deadline, entry is open throughout the entire period, HOWEVER:late entries (entries received after 12:01 am January 15, 2016) must be paid and received a minimum of 24 hours before first fish is weighed. 
16.Entry fee entitles team to 4 tournament T-shirts.
17.Kickoff party to be announced.

For a pdf copy of the rules and a registration form, please email [email protected].


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

We will be ready...sounds like an awesome tournament format


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Electric reels?


----------



## Capt. JohnC (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the sounds of this.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

"Just One More" is interested!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I am out for the first year ever. Over than non event years. Good luck, prior efforts allowed weigh ins at other locations. 

Again, Good luck and glad it's back. -Tom


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

good luck guys and gals, hope yall kill boat loads,

I could only fish it if there was a way to weigh fish in Sabine


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Would be nice for a Galveston weigh in as well. Just a thought, sounds like fun


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Electric Reels*



RSN said:


> Electric reels?


RSN, yes, you can use electric reels for Swordfish, but not for Wahoo and Tuna.

Rule #2: Wahoo and tuna must be caught on conventional rod and reel as defined by the IGFA, no electric reels. Electric reels are permitted for swordfish.


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

WestEnd1 said:


> Would be nice for a Galveston weigh in as well. Just a thought, sounds like fun


We're working with the tournament committee to add Galveston as a weigh in area, and I'm certain we'll be able to make it happen. Give us a couple of days to amend the rules and get the board's final approval and look for a rules update shortly after Christmas.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, which is possible, but how much are the side pots, what will they be and are yall going to have a calcutta auction..... ? 

Just askin


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Any plans in the hopper for a weigh in station for Port Aransas next year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Id be interested in a weigh station in Port A too


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*Weigh Station*

We might be interested if you have a weigh station at GYB or Pelican Rest. The owner just took delivery and we are based at Pelican Rest. Can't wait to get her dirty.

What is the side pot information?

Thanks. 
Brooks


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Reel Estate is interested...


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

05starkid said:


> We might be interested if you have a weigh station at GYB or Pelican Rest. The owner just took delivery and we are based at Pelican Rest. Can't wait to get her dirty.
> 
> What is the side pot information?
> 
> ...


That's a cool looking walk around. What is it?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

aggiebret said:


> That's a cool looking walk around. What is it?


I'll put a $5 spot on Winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Winter 36 walkaround, "Pretty Work"


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*GYB Added as Weigh Station*

Good news for our guys fishing out of Galveston: we've added the Galveston Yacht Basin as a weigh station for Wicked Winter!

The tournament starts next week, and we're having an informal kickoff party at La Grange off Westheimer in Houston (2517 Ralph St) at 6:30pm on January 15th. Feel free to join us and register there, but if you'd like to sign up sooner you can visit the Surfside Marina booth at the Houston Boat Show.

The rules have changed slightly now that we've added a second weigh station. If you'd like a copy of the rules and registration form sent to you please email [email protected] or call 979-799-8381.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

How many signed up?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

David, so far we have the usual suspects with about 12 boats. We think this could easily be a 20+ boat year. As you know this a tournament for highly committed anglers for which despite the winter conditions we typically have as much or more fishing days than a typical summer tourneys.

Its gonna be a different year with Black Pearl II and Chase This! fishing against 
each other

As you know this tourney has produced the GOM records for wahoo & sword in the past and probably will offer another opportunity for a record - maybe Tuna????

This is a great tourney with the MOST serious dudes out there!

Something Wicked Comes This Way!


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

the bros are in, fishing on Doc Holiday. Ready to defend the crown, we even bought an electric reel since you all don't want to hand crank swordfish


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Its gonna be a different year with Black Pearl II and Chase This! fishing against 
each other


Breakout the popcorn, this should make for some good radio chatter all night long :rotfl:


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

RSN said:


> the bros are in, fishing on Doc Holiday. Ready to defend the crown, we even bought an electric reel since you all don't want to hand crank swordfish


Oh hell. Game over. Plus, you actually have sonar now. Undefeatable!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hunter said:


> Winter 36 walkaround, "Pretty Work"


That is an absolute beautiful boat!

I found some other great pictures of it on Facebook.... http://www.facebook.com/Wintercustomyachts1/photos_stream


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Beauty. Man that is a lot of teak.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Weather looks good now. Anyone go? 

That boat is beautiful. Can't wait to see her in person.

My monies on Black Pearl II. Unless we enter the tournament!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

"Pretty Work" is amazing craftsmanship!

I think were gonna fish this tournament as well.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

We're out. Too far to run for the weigh in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Y'all need to get a weigh in location down south. If you do the number of boats will double!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Y'all need to get a weigh in location down south. If you do the number of boats will double!


Easily. I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

The Finatic Might chime into this Tourney as well! Getting a few things ironed out over the next couple weeks then she will be ready to git r dun!

Daren


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

Was good to visit with you last night Steve. Maybe we can jump in this tourney also.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

SeaWolf would be interested as well with a galvez weigh in.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> SeaWolf would be interested as well with a galvez weigh in.


Galveston is setup, as an official weigh station now


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*Galveston Weigh Station*

Where is the weigh station in galveston?

I will start a thread and include stuff from the build process to completion of Pretty Work. It is a close friends boat and I was lucky enough to be included in the process.

Brooks


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

05starkid said:


> Where is the weigh station in galveston?
> 
> I will start a thread and include stuff from the build process to completion of Pretty Work. It is a close friends boat and I was lucky enough to be included in the process.
> 
> Brooks


the Yacht Basin


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

How many of the Wicked Winter Tourney players are gonna show at the informal party at?

La Grange 
Friday 1/15/16
6:30 pm 
Located at:

http://mapq.st/1RN3zog

I need to know to plan for food and beverages.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I will be flying in late on 1/15/16. Work travel sucks


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Pics from days gone by!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> How many of the Wicked Winter Tourney players are gonna show at the informal party at?
> 
> La Grange
> Friday 1/15/16
> ...


Well,

folks must be busy and most the cheer taken by the holidays. If you plan on attending the informal kick-off party tonight then please let me know or we will defer it to a later date.

Maybe a celebration event during the Surfside Marina's Crawfish Cookoff??

Sincerely,

David


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't make the kickoff party, but looking forward to WW and the smack talk that comes with.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Well,
> 
> folks must be busy and most the cheer taken by the holidays. If you plan on attending the informal kick-off party tonight then please let me know or we will defer it to a later date.
> 
> ...


Anything with crawfish has my blessing


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Good Window*

Looks like tomorrow might be a pretty day, and I expect we'll see a few boats go out. Don't forget: you must sign up a minimum of 24 hours before you can weigh your first fish! For instance, if you expect to weigh in tomorrow at 5pm, you must be registered before 5pm today.

Also, please remember this is a cash only tournament and your entry fee must accompany your registration form. Just dropping off the form doesn't count - we need the form and the fee to get you entered. I'm at the Houston Boat Show today until 5, so if you want to swing by and drop off your registration I'll be happy to take it here.

Entry forms are available at the Surfside Marina office, or email [email protected] and I'll send you a form. As always, if you have any questions give me a call at 979-799-8381.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

How many boats have paid?


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Chase This! said:


> How many boats have paid?


Looks like we've got three boats entered so far, but if Saturday's forecast holds up I expect we'll see a few more get in this weekend.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll pay soon as my boat gets back to texas...was hoping it would be next weekend...time slows down when the boat is out of sight...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Let's go guys. Let's get some money in this. 

We caught wahoo this past weekend. They are just showing up. Should be on come next window.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Do you guys still have the trophy that Wacker made?


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's been in safe keeping since we won in 2013


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

dn17 said:


> It's been in safe keeping since we won in 2013


Sweet


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

SurfsideSteve said:


> Looks like we've got three boats entered so far, but if Saturday's forecast holds up I expect we'll see a few more get in this weekend.


 Has the $27 a barrel oil struck the wicked winter and other Wahoo Warriors ?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

The bros shouldn't give up the trophy if we don't have at least 10 boats.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Wicked Winter trophy made by "Wacker"


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Pic


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Lady D!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Blast from past!!*

ðŸ˜œ

Badfish 1st place sword


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

ðŸ‘


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

ðŸ’°


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

ðŸ˜‹


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Grand Champion Trophy


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh ****. It just got real.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So it's just us and and bros, ey?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know but it looks like a 50/50 chance that you will win the wahoo division for certain.

It's been unfortunate that the tourney set dormant for several years, and thanks to those that have entered thus far; however, we never allowed entries past the start date and this is a product of such. We have 1 or 3 boats in the wahoo pot and entry but all other sit on the sidelines waiting for good weather. Can't say but next year all should enter at the start; therefore, requiring us to do our due diligence.

For now its looks good for Friday late and Saturday this week so its on for the BPII to make the odds 33/33/33, and to all you other ******* try to do the same. Weather gods look to be allowable for a fishing event and Supper Bowl Sunday Celebration as well.

AGF


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well we've done our part.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Yes you have. Hand him the trophy


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Late Entry*

Dr. Hayes

Did you get my entry form and money I sent last Thursday morning?

Sincerely
Reelin N Dealin


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hahahahahaha. Next time pay to play.


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice Hoo! Too bad you weren't playing


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

lowrey04 said:


> Dr. Hayes
> 
> Did you get my entry form and money I sent last Thursday morning?
> 
> ...


He knows he wouldn't have caught if he was entered :headknock


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bueller?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone home?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Stop begging 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I think someone should beg people to fish this thing. Or call it off.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Easier to win if you are the only entry! J/K 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

If there's not 10 boats this tournament should be cancelled and entry's refunded. How many boats are entered???


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

There's a heck of a lot more involved than just entry fees for those that are already participating. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

MEMORIES AND OPPORTUNITIES

2/3 of the tourney left and 2/3 of the species as well. Put up or shut up.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=246193&highlight=Wicked+Winter+2010

Come on crazies and Mother Nature be kind:brew2:

AGF


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

There are currently three teams fishing Wicked Winter, but hopefully once we get into better weather we'll see more boats get in. With only one month behind us and two more to go, I expect we'll see more fishing action, too.

Here's the current leaderboard:

*Overall Points*
1st: Loose Screw 73 points
2nd: Chase This 60 points
3rd: Doc Holiday 58 points

*Wahoo Jackpot*
1st: Chase This 60 pounds
2nd: Doc Holiday 58 pounds

*Tuna Jackpot*
1st: Loose Screw 29 pounds


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Isn't the wahoo jackpot two fish???


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Chase This! said:


> Isn't the wahoo jackpot two fish???


Yessir, all the jackpots are for heaviest two fish. It was a typo on my part and thanks for keeping me on my toes.

Here's the updated Jackpot info:

*Wahoo Jackpot
*1st: Chase This 111 pounds
2nd: Doc Holiday 94 pounds

*Tuna Jackpot*
1st: Loose Screw 29 pounds


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

SeaCreecherJR. said:


> There's a heck of a lot more involved than just entry fees for those that are already participating.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Like what?

3 boats entered can't be too complex if all 3 agree. The money up for grabs is a moot point.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well just about everyone went fishing. Did anyone enter?


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

We added another boat (Black Pearl II) to the tournament which brings us up to 4 boats total. Weather for this Saturday looks pretty good so perhaps we'll get a few more. Still plenty of fishing left until April 15th.

Doc Holiday and Loose Screw both weighed fish over the weekend, so here's your new leaderboard:

*Overall Points
*1st: Doc Holiday 94.17 points
2nd: Loose Screw 83.1 points
3rd: Chase This 60 points

*Wahoo Jackpot*
1st: Doc Holiday 117.11 pounds
2nd: Chase This 111 pounds

*Tuna Jackpot*
1st: Loose Screw 29 pounds


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

SurfsideSteve said:


> We added another boat (Black Pearl II) to the tournament which brings us up to 4 boats total. Weather for this Saturday looks pretty good so perhaps we'll get a few more. Still plenty of fishing left until April 15th.
> 
> Doc Holiday and Loose Screw both weighed fish over the weekend, so here's your new leaderboard:
> 
> ...


Right on!!! Doc Holiday determined to keep the trophy. I hear them boys are out there right now!


----------



## DB (Nov 24, 2007)

A few pics of the mayhem


----------



## DB (Nov 24, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like a good weather window for the first of the week, so I expect we'll see a few more fish brought to the scales. If anyone has been waiting on the sidelines looking for a chance to enter the tournament this may be your last chance. Remember, you must be entered a minimum of 24 hours before you weigh your first fish, so if you're thinking about an overnight trip Sunday or Monday, make sure youâ€™re signed up before you leave.

Also, not sure if everyone knows yet, but we're adding a cash payout to the tournament winner. Originally the general entry money was going to pay for tournament expenses, and any money left over was going to be donated to the winner's charity of choice. Instead, we're giving half of the general entry money to charity and the other half to the overall winner. Currently that means the winner will get $1k and $1k will go to charity.

Here's your current leaderboard:

*Overall Points*
1st: Loose Screw 97.1 points
2nd: Doc Holiday 94.17
3rd: Chase This 60 points
4th: Black Pearl II 0 points

*Wahoo Jackpot*
1st: Doc Holiday 117.11 pounds
2nd: Chase This 111 pounds

*Tuna Jackpot*
1st: Loose Screw 78 pounds


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Current Leaderboard*

Team Loose Screw brought in a nice 66.2 pound tuna on Saturday, helping cement their lead. Marine forecast is looking pretty crummy for the next week so unless the weather changes or somebody gets a wild hair this is probably where we'll end up.

Current leaderboard:

*Overall Points*
1st: Loose Screw 120.3 points
2nd: Doc Holiday 94.17 points
3rd: Chase This 60 points
4th: Black Pearl II 0 points

*Wahoo Jackpot*
1st: Doc Holiday 117.11 pounds
2nd: Chase This 111 pounds


*Tuna Jackpot*
1st: Loose Screw 109.2 pounds


----------

